# Web Hosting Procedure ...



## passion_unlimitedd (Dec 6, 2004)

i have designed a web site for myself and i have registered the same.
now i want to host it on the internet. can anyone suggest step by step procedure of doing it or any web site link of the same. i use OfficeXP/frontpage and windows XP. please help.


----------



## Deep (Dec 6, 2004)

2 ways...

1. host it on the *free* servers
2. host it on the *paid* servers

search the forums for free hosting providers, there is one huge list provided by go4i in general discussion forum...

for paid hosting search the internet or ask your friends or ask me lol

Deep


----------



## nitnew (Dec 9, 2004)

*hosting*

you can upload the file through the ftp simply ftp the files on the server with the ftp connection


----------



## h4ck3r (Dec 10, 2004)

*I recommend payhosting*

If u want your website for long term usage..then switch to payhosting.
Or else if its a website which is personal and not tht important u can host in freehosting.Disadvantage of free hosting are
All free hosts put up many ads and pop-ups.
And your site wont be there for more than a 
month if it is about cracking and hacking. My site abt the topic has been changed nearly 15 times and lost hope..So i slicked the idea of hosting.
For me hosting is a long gone dream.ANEWAYZ ALL THE BEST TO YOU M8.


----------

